# Typing Tupac



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Can we at least say Fe ? I'm seeing Fe. Is that crazy?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> Can we at least say Fe ? I'm seeing Fe. Is that crazy?


Its not neceseraly Fe, he is social first & highly intelligent for a 17 year old.

My best guess is that he was EIE - ENFj (he is too dramatic not to be a beta type)

Respect!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> Its not neceseraly Fe, he is social first & highly intelligent for a 17 year old.
> 
> My best guess is that he was EIE - ENFj (he is too dramatic not to be a beta type)
> 
> Respect!


Not necessarily Fe, but Fe is your guess regardless. :tongue:

But, yeah, agreed.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> Not necessarily Fe, but Fe is your guess regardless. :tongue:
> 
> But, yeah, agreed.


o.o I guessed Fe, because he is expressive and dramatic, but his concern for social issues means he is social first, wasn't sure which one made you think its Fe, so that's why.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe my opinion on the subject would be biased due to my long running theory that Rap and Hip-Hop is primarily dominated by Ni-Se/Se-Ni, so I'm likely to skew my answers in favor of anything that confirms that theory.

That said, based on lyrical content concerning other people as we see in favorites like 'Ghetto Gospel' and, though it was prominent in that time period his constant representation of the west coast as opposed to just himself, I'm REALLY inclined to believe EIE,


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

ENFj. Pretty obvious. He's so fucking melodramatic.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Beta, Ni>Se. IEI-Fe. And idk about so first, sort of seems sx/so but maybe it's the Beta.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> Can we at least say Fe ? I'm seeing Fe. Is that crazy?


Tupac is listed as IEI-Fe in the socionix gallery: Fe-INFp


----------

